# Happy 6th birthday Pimg!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

What a phenomenal year Pimg has had! The year 2011 held some massive accomplishments for her. I started embracing formal training in late 2010; that's when I discovered something awesome- the incredible bond that is had when working your dog. Coming from a long line of people that don't work their dogs in any way, shape, or form, I had an opinion that if I could just get Pimg CGC certified that would be the epitome of training success. When Pimg accomplished this in March 2011, I was hooked on training. Pimg and I started agility training in February 2011 and worked throughout the year on that. We made tons of DIY agility equipment and practiced lots! We went to trials where we _really_ excelled and even earned a few titles. We even took a stab a dock diving a few times and we definitely earned our keep considering our experience! Overall though, it's not about all the ribbons and awards in my hallway (though they make me smile), it's about the bond that I've been able to establish through all the hours of practice and work. It's about Pimg's big bright eyes looking right into my face and melting my heart as I know she seriously enjoys her work-- and enjoys me being a part of that work. It's about knowing that I am my dog's world and she is most certainly mine!

Pimg, I love you with all my heart and I simply can't imagine life without you. You are without question the best thing that has ever happened to me. I sincerely hope I can provide you not just a 6th year of life as awesome as your 5th- but massive fulfillment throughout the rest of your life. I know at times I can be lazy and you are so wonderfully accepting of that- but I try so hard to ensure you get the stimulation you deserve. You are wonderful!

Enjoy this video I took at lunch today allowing Pimg some off-lead freedom outside using the environment itself for reward in obedience:





The day I brought her home:









The beginning of her training career where she graduated novice obedience:









Her big bright eyes as she relaxes after an agility run:









She is the best dog ever... :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I always wondered how to pronounce her name, LOL!!

She is a great dog, and she is lucky to have you.  I LOVE how she bounced off the trees!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pimg!!!

High five to you for great training


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Pimg!!! And many many more!

Indeed the bond you create with your dog when training together is amazing. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday gorgeous girl and many many more


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Pretty Pimg!! Happy birthday girl- keep taking care of Willy


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

many more happy solar returns to pimg. she is quite an amazing girl!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww happy birthday to Pimg!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here Pimg is about to enjoy a RMB for her bday!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous!! Here's to many, many more!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Hope she's healing up all well!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pimg. Wishing you lots of fun and adventure.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pimg!

:cake:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:birthday:

Happy Birthday Pimg!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pimg!!! Great accomplishments!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Pimg! You are a beautiful girl!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pimg says thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Holy Crap! She's 6 years old!? I thought she was like 3-4 years old!! DANG, I was way off!! She's one stunning GSD though!! Happy Birthday Pimg!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Destiny. Yep- 6 years old! I'll tell you- agility has been so good for her because it forces me to keep her healthy and lean. I have pics from even just one year ago, and I'm floored by how big she looked at 75lbs. She's now a healthy 69.6lbs. Those five pounds dramatically changed the way she acts and feels.


----------

